# Energy up!



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pieces that fill you with pure energy electricity will to fight lol


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Gosh. There are so many. Where to begin? More or less at random.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Or perhaps this one.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nice thread! I like piece with energy! 

The ultimate for me is Tchaikovsky's 1st symphony, finale. I currently believe there is nothing more vital and empowering than that piece. That's a sort of super charge to your emotions. Its musical equivalent of an adrenaline shot to the heart(implying, for when you are pretty depressed), and can be used as such.

There are other forms of energizing of course.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If we're talking ultimate, I'd have to go with something more predictable, like Beethoven's 9th Finale, or Beethoven's 3rd Scherzo. But as clavichorder implies, getting buzzed by discovering remarkable music that is new to me can be the most energizing.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I often like Spanish music for this sort of thing.

Falla: Ritual Fire Dance from _El Amor Brujo_






Rodrigo: Zapateado from _Three Spanish Pieces_


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My favorite movement of the Brandenburg Concertos:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

So many possiblities. The one that comes to mind first is the finale from Tchaikovsky's 4th:






I've seen Tchaikovsky's 4th more times in concert than any other piece. And I never get tired of it


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Very powerfull with occasional intermezzos to rest your ears


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

First thing that comes to mind...






Especially in regards to the "will to fight."


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

First movement of Tchaikovsky symphony 5.
I used to get pumped by Liszt'z showoff pieces, but not anymore.

Classical rarely makes me energetic though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pretty much all ballet music ever written by the Russian composers.

Observe all 3:















You know what these all have in common? They're all in C major too, one of the most spritely keys.

FIRED UP YET?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I always get a kick from the ending of this piece:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh. Agree! That one is crazy bananas.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

the part from 1.25 is pretty cool aswell.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

What about Cziffra playing his own arrangement of the flight of the bumble bee?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Again this fellow


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Furtwangler is on my want list in a big way. I never knew until recently that his orchestral works are available.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah! Maybe one of the usual suspects, but I always get a charge out of Schumann's final movement of the piano concerto. (Unless Martha is playing it. I feel she should stick to Prokofiev.) It's more effective in context after the slow movement, but this always gets me up out of my seat and jumping around.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The 4th movement of Great C Major symphony.. The symphony with horses..  It's probably the most energetic and lively movement on the entire symphonic literature.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Wagner - Ride of the Valkyries Act III overture

"Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit, KILL THE WABBIT..."﻿!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> The ultimate for me is Tchaikovsky's 1st symphony, finale. I currently believe there is nothing more vital and empowering than that piece.


Well, it was said that Tchaikovsky "could swear a theme through a stone wall." He certainly did this with the finale of his second symphony, the "Little Russian."


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

So full of life:angel:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't listen at work, but I can't wait to run and listen to the Lachner, partly because I really enjoy Lachner but mostly because I want to see who painted the futuristic all in one toaster / condo.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=n19dejb5dj0

Georges(György) Cziffra live in Paris during 1957 performing his own arrangement of Flight of Bumble Bee


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

^ Not so energetic at first, but quite beautiful, Flamme. I've never heard of this composer. So many great works -- so little time.

Here's a fun energetic obscure piece I keep annoying people with: *Herbert Howell's Penguinski*


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes!!!Ive been entangled last couple of days in infinite string of mostly symphonies that blast from my speakers.One things leads to another in mysterios ways YT is incredible vault...These composers are ''unknown'' but their works are very skillfull and full of great passion and power...
This one is more known...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

What about this? Yuja Wang playing Mozart / Volodos. Great fun!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Gr8


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Here' another of Yuja Wang playing Cziffra/Strauss. Note the left hand at around 2:52

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=related&v=Yl5lf_NxVjQ


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Having trouble with that mobile link. ^ Anyone care to edify me?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry! I don't appear to be good at putting links in.

Yuja Wang playing Cziffra's Trisch Trasch Polka. You Tube. Des this help?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Doesn't get more invigorating than this. 
Shostakovich - 10th Symphony - 2nd Movt


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Richard Strauss "Ein Heldenleben"


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This piece combines my two loves, folk & baroque, & I can't listen to it just sitting in a chair...






Thanks to Taggart, my fabulous IT advisor, for posting it for me.  (You have to listen to it on YouTube, though.)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Bach, definitely :










This prelude and fugue makes me want to dance. It's crazy, and absolutely marvellous.






Richter + Bach = ...

etc.

All the fast P&F from the Well Tempered Clavier.

Oh, and this, a absolute treasure (Alfred Cortot playing...) :


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

This piece literally makes me make this face:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

J. Haydn's 'The Heavens are Telling the Glory of God':


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Gluck - Dance of the Furies (from Orfeo et Euridice)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The very opening notes to both Nielsen's *Symphony No.1* and Shostakovich's *Symphony No.7 {"Leningrad"}.*


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

When I first read this thread -- though never contributed until now -- I immediately thought of the pieces I listen to (most) when I run. Whether I'm on the track or streets, I'll tread along with music every now and then. And the point is to get that extra boost. And pieces I immediately go to...

*Elgar's* _In the South (Alassio)_ - If you don't feel empowered, than you aren't human
Lots of finales to symphonies, like *Tchaikovsky's* _Fourth_, *Brahms'* _Second_ - I know, I know, shouldn't break up the symphony, but we've all sinned; we all sin.
*Mendelssohn's* _Violin Concerto_ - Absolutely fun, just pure joy.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Avey said:


> *Elgar's* _In the South (Alassio)_ - If you don't feel empowered, than you aren't human.


Just call me an alien, but say Hi when you're running by 

Darius Milhaud ~ Suite provençale, the first of which is marked _Animé_





The third movement finale of Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.3

Stravinsky ~ Petrushka / Les Noces


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

echmain said:


> Gluck - Dance of the Furies (from Orfeo et Euridice)


You may like the Boccherini D minor Symphony, about 1:20 in...






Daniel Gregory Mason's Chanticleer Overture.. (Old bad recording from youtube).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

.................... I'm the king dunce of inadvertent duplicates lately.....................


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Donna Diana overture by Reznicek - it's fast, funny and maybe a little bit dumb (like a sillier version of Ruslan and Ludmilla)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't listen to music for energy, I eat apples and absorb sunlight for that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The last portion of Stravinsky's Le Sacre du printemps.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

violadude said:


> I don't listen to music for energy, I eat apples and absorb sunlight for that.


We have a sungazer in here
Anyway


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pavane For A Dead Princess, Ravel??? NO!!!!

Shostakovich-7 minutes of march build up, Leningrad Symphony??? YES!!!!


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with the above poster.

There is nothing more invigorating than the finale of the Leningrad Symphony.


----------

